# trimming down plants during flowering



## medicalGreenGrower (Mar 30, 2009)

I was told by someone who seemed really knowledgeable that at the second to third week of flower i should trim off the bottom 2/3 of my plants when doing a SCROG grow. i saw a few posting here that said that pruning slows the plant way down. i was told by this guy that trimming would make the plant force all of it's energy into the top buds at screen level. who's right? thanks.

mG2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

IMO..trimming after 2nd week is not goodthis is stress and can cause your plants to hermie..yes the lower branches can be removed so the focus is on the top collas..but this should be done in veg state..just my thoughts..good luck:bolt::bong:


----------



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 4, 2009)

i've noticed that the buds seem to have completely slowed down in growth. i trimmed the next set prior to flower so i'll see what the difference is in a few months.

mG2


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 4, 2009)

medicalGreenGrower said:
			
		

> i've noticed that the buds seem to have completely slowed down in growth.
> 
> mG2


 
Thats because you cut its food supply off.

eace:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO, and from my experience, trimming should only be done in the vegetative state.  However, bottom branches can be removed any time, even later into flowering so that more development is concentrated in the top part of the plant.  But I would recommend taking these bottom branches off during vegetative for next season's clones.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

same deal as everyone else you should lolli pop it of trim it up in veg. i like to do it about a week before i go to flower. when you do that when the plant is in flower your just causing stress witch can lead to a few different problems.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2009)

Myself, I wait to trim up the bottoms no sooner then a week into 12/12, up to 2 weeks into 12/12. I never touch em when they are veggin.

I have had no issues of plants diein' or 'morphs at all. Maybe just lucky, but I have been doing it this way for years.

The way I look at it is, I wait at least a week into 12/12, after the plant has really started to do it's "transition stretch". This gives some of the lower branches a chance to catch up to the mains. Some make it, some don't.
Now, when I go in and trim up, If a lower branch has made it to the tiop of the canopy, I will only trim up the lower Nodes on that branch, leaving the top. MAke sense? I don't just trim up every branch 6-12" up from the bottom. I will judge the branch if it has "potential".

If I need cuts, I do take what cuts I need from them NO later then 4 days into 12/12. And, with some strains, this is almost too late. I will always come back and really clean up the bottoms a week or so later.

So, interesting question, and I see alot of folks do this differently. I am just stating my experience. Whats funny, is I am going to trim up the bottoms today, and the room has been in 12/12 for 14 days.


----------

